# Valiant babysitter...not



## mycrofft (Aug 8, 2008)

We went to a base housing unit responding to a call of a baby not breathing. We arrived as the babysitter was administering mouth-to-mouth, using good technique. The baby started crying and we whisked her to the ER in our 6-pax p/u rescue vehicle since the ambulance was ten min out. She was fine.
A week later...same deal. Ambulance got there too, they took the kid. Baby sitter said the baby had a history of apnea.

As it turned out, it seemed that she had a penchant for babysitting babies in various families with apnea, at least as far as she was concerned. We never found out if she was resuscitating a healthy kid as we arrived, or smothered the child then revived it. No congrats letter for _*HER*_.
(Wonder if her name was Munchausen?)


----------



## mikeylikesit (Aug 8, 2008)

ooh, that is a very good assumption, either that or she is the dark cloud and needs to be watched under a nanny cam. i just would't believe a parent who has a baby with apnea would leave their child to a baby sitter who wasn't a doc.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 8, 2008)

*The babysitter was another USAF dependent, a neighbor.*

The babies in question didn't actually have apnea, the sitter told authorities (us) that. She was the babysitting equivalent of a firefighter who sets fires then valiantly fights them. "Munchausen by proxy", the rescuer variety.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Aug 8, 2008)

Münchhausen's indeed. she needs to be caught before one of those babies ends up dead.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 8, 2008)

*Mikey, the USAF answer was to barr her from base housing.*

How many kids die like that annually?


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 8, 2008)

*Hey, how do you do that cool "umlaut" over the U?*

...............


----------



## mikie (Aug 9, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> ...............



Don't know how he's doing it, but for me (Mac), I hit " alt " then the letter which I want the accent to be used then hit the key for the letter I want

(ie  alt+e +e = é.   alt+e + u= ú.  alt+u + u = ü)

As for this 'babysitter,' her 'good technique' for mouth-mouth makes me wonder her intentions!  sick.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 9, 2008)

That is just messed up.


----------



## Medic9 (Aug 10, 2008)

And that is why I am so thankful that I was able to stay home with my kids when they were babies. Barring her from base/post housing is a good start. Trust me when I say that parents will let every one they know,her name and not to let her babysit.
That works in reverse too. It doesn't take long for sitters to let other sitters know who is good to work for or who has brats.


----------

